# Bob sykes



## a1partsdude (Feb 18, 2018)

First time post. just signed up. been reading for a while .took my youngest daughter and two oldest grandbabies to Bob Sikes Friday night from about 6 till about 1 in the morning nothing but a little toad fish ..went back to the Octagon Saturday evening for a few hours and just a few cat fish pinfish and Croaker usually tremble at my name ..lol.. but I couldn't even scare one on to any of my rods. What is going on everyone ?where are the fish?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the sight.


----------



## a1partsdude (Feb 18, 2018)

Well thank you Yukon dog .. the forum has been kind of a ghost town lately Huh?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

welcome aboard; thanks for your report.
not sure what the tide was doing, your setup, bait etc., but it' starting to get right IMHO.
catch 'em up.


----------

